# Georgia Fishing



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

[


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

[







][/img]


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Sorry still trying to figure out how to upload photos.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

what part of Ga you fish in?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

what part of Ga you fish in?


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Around the Brunswick to St.Marys area. Are you around this area?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice reds!!!


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty fish. We are gonna have to link up when those fish start getting crazy up in the grass.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Definitely, I'm always looking for somebody to fish with. Just let me know when you want to get together.


----------



## mattheworr (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice indeed.  Recently moved down to the Brunswick area and now convincing wife about a new boat so I can join in that kind of fun!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Coming through your way in May. Would like to spend some REAL time in your waters. REDS,REDS,REDS!!!!!!


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

[







][/img]


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

[







][/img]


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

[ PicsArt_1363525958220_zps0d1fe6b3 ][/img]

A few shots from this past weekend in the brutal wind.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

[







][/img]


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Catching REDS like that....How did you even know the wind was blowing????? GREAT JOB!!


----------

